# The Departed



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Anyone seen this? I've been following the trailers with interest and it appears it will be a fantastic movie. 

It sure has the list of players:

Leonardo DiCaprio
Matt Damon
Jack Nicholson
Mark Wahlberg
Martin Sheen
Alec Baldwin


----------



## Eddie Horton (Nov 8, 2006)

It's on my "Watch Very Soon" list. A good friend of mine asks me about once a week if I've seen it yet. We usually like the same things and he's raved about it since it came out at the theaters.


----------



## brandonnash (Sep 11, 2006)

I'm in the same situation. People at work keep raving about this movie, but I'm one to wait for it to come out on DVD then watch it at home. Haven't been out to see a movie at a commercial theater in 5 years. I like the experience of watching it on my own system better.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

The last time I went to a movie theater was when I took my daughter to see the movie Dinosaur... many many moons ago.

I think this movie will be out on 2/13/07.


----------



## brandonnash (Sep 11, 2006)

I'm excited about it. If it's half as good as everyone says it is, I'll be happy with it. 

BTW, last movie I saw in a theater was Star Wars II. It really has been a while since I've been to the movies.


----------



## majorloser (May 25, 2006)

IMO, it was definitely the best movie of the year.

It will be a "MUST HAVE" DVD for my collection.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

It will be available on HD-DVD


----------



## mikeb (Oct 22, 2006)

I finally watched this, wow, it is too bad that movies like this are so few and far between. The question: has Martin Scorsese's time came for an Academy Award win or will he be shut out again? :huh:


----------



## brandonnash (Sep 11, 2006)

I was going to watch this, but it was out at the video store. Just started netflix back up, so i'll throw that at the top of my list.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I've got it coming on HD-DVD. I think it will be the first movie I watch with my new Yamaha receiver and Toshiba XA2... :bigsmile:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

This is killing me... I've got the HD-DVD sitting here on the coffee table, nothing but a Toshiba XA2 in the HT room and no way to watch the movie. I want my HT room back... :hissyfit:


----------



## brandonnash (Sep 11, 2006)

I finally found the dvd locally to rent. It's been out this long. Movie night tonight. Want to watch at least this one movie before the oscars tomorrow night. I'm sure if the movie is any good, it'll lose in best picture to Babel, just because one of the characters is a Moroccan shepherd and that hasn't been done in a while.


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

mikeb said:


> I finally watched this, wow, it is too bad that movies like this are so few and far between. The question: has Martin Scorsese's time came for an Academy Award win or will he be shut out again? :huh:


I agree. Very good screenplay, acting, and direction. Enjoyed the HD DVD very much. :T


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

I saw it while it was in the theater. Great movie. It took me about half the movie to realize that it was a remake of a Hong Kong film Infernal Affairs -- also a great movie.

JCD


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Ah, finally watched it. Very good,...I was even alright with Leo on this one (nope, not a big fan). Funny, everyone I know that watched it did not like the ending??? Not so for me, I thought it had a "killer" ending.:clap: :clap: :clap: Well at least it was not a typical Hollywood ending :T


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Finally got around to watching it this weekend.

I enjoyed it for the most part... more unnecessary vulgar language than I wanted to hear. I'm not sure why Hollywood sees the need for it to make a good movie. To me it limits the viewing audience and drops it down a notch in class. I suppose that's all part of the "it's no big deal" liberal attitude that Hollywood possesses. 

Of course this was an all-star cast if there's ever been one. Great storyline and a very different ending than I would have ever imagined.

The PQ was absolutely stunning on HD-DVD. SQ was nothing special being the type of movie it was.

Did anyone else notice the nice wall of McIntosh gear that Sullivan (Damon) owned in his pad?

Overall this was a better than average movie, but not the knock me off my feet type of a movie that I was somewhat expecting.

:3.5stars:


----------



## FlashJim (May 6, 2006)

Sonnie said:


> I enjoyed it for the most part... more unnecessary vulgar language than I wanted to hear. I'm not sure why Hollywood sees the need for it to make a good movie. To me it limits the viewing audience and drops it down a notch in class. I suppose that's all part of the "it's no big deal" liberal attitude that Hollywood possesses.


You thought the language was excessive, but not the violence? :bigsmile:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Well the language was 10 to 1 over the bloodshed. Violence doesn't seem to gripe me near as bad as language, although I would have no quarrels if they cleaned up both. I don't believe the violence has to be near as graphic as some movies make it in order for it to be believable. Plus I think the younger generation watching this movie is more likely to pick up on the cursing quicker than they would the killing.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Sonnie said:


> Well the language was 10 to 1 over the bloodshed. Violence doesn't seem to gripe me near as bad as language, .


Same for me...I wouldn't watch a movie regardless of how good a story, graphically, effects, and sound quality, if it has constant foul language and blasphemies...
I can live without it...


----------



## majorloser (May 25, 2006)

And I quote from the MPAA rating for this film,"*Rated R for strong brutal violence, pervasive language, some strong sexual content and drug material*."

What would make you expect anything less?

"Casino", "Gangs of New York" and "Goodfellas" are all some of Martin Scorsese's greatest films. "The Departed" is another film along the same vein. All of these films are not meant for nor marketed for the younger crowds.

Frankly, I laughed my butt off at the banter between Mark Wahlberg and Alec Baldwin.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

In Australia it's only rated as MA..not R..


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

majorloser said:


> And I quote from the MPAA rating for this film,"*Rated R for strong brutal violence, pervasive language, some strong sexual content and drug material*."
> 
> What would make you expect anything less?
> 
> "Casino", "Gangs of New York" and "Goodfellas" are all some of Martin Scorsese's greatest films. "The Departed" is another film along the same vein. All of these films are not meant for nor marketed for the younger crowds.


Those ratings don't tell ya how much language, rather that there will be some. I expected some language, just didn't think it would be that bad. I realize it's not made for the younger crowd, but we all know they watch it anyway.

Casino and Gangs wasn't near as bad language wise... Goodfellas was loaded with it.

I was simply voicing my opinion that I thought it was more than necessary... not saying anyone has to agree with me... :huh:


----------



## robk_11 (Feb 4, 2007)

I just watched it 2 days ago. I thought it was good but not Scorsese's best. The romance thing with Leo, Damon, and that hot psychiatrist chick was a stretch. What are the odds of those 2 meeting the same girl? I thought Marky Mark was pretty good in it though! The following evening I watched The Prestige. A much better flick I thought. Check it out.


----------



## SteveB (Oct 20, 2006)

I watched part of it but couldn't watch long enough to get into the story line. The language was a complete turn off to me. Maybe I'll try to watch it again later.


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

I couldn't find many sound effects.... which are very important to me to enjoy a movie!!


----------

